
Ask HN: Your experience with PyImageSearch Gurus training - kelvin0
I&#x27;m an experienced software dev, and very familiar with Python. I am currently working on a vision project and looking further my knowledge in this field. Has any one of you taken &#x27;PyImageSearch Gurus&#x27; training? Do you recommend it, or something similar?
======
zionsrogue
Hey, Adrian here -- I actually run PyImageSearch.com. I don't want to sell you
on the course, I think the content speaks for itself. But if you want to talk
to members who have gone through the course and see the value they got out of
it, just let me know. Send me a message
([http://www.pyimagesearch.com/contact/](http://www.pyimagesearch.com/contact/))
and then I'll connect you with graduates. Also, if there is a specific topic
you're looking to study just let me know and I can see if the course is a good
fit for you.

